# Snake Venom as a medicine



## Stuart (Sep 20, 2012)

Interesting read concerning the testing of venom to see if it has medicinal properties.

BBC News - Snake venom may be 'drug source'


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 20, 2012)

i hope they have some luvk with this as they are trialling something along the lines of this for women like myself who hsve multiple miscarrisges due to a blood clotting gene issue. 

i have been googling again trying to find the link i found the other day about the precise wau they are using the venom. im so upset that i didnt share it ladt week when i found it, but i was too devestated.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha excellent thread title. 
My mother is on blood thinning drugs so this is also relevant to my interests.


----------



## Bec (Sep 20, 2012)

Great thread.. I have a blood clotting disorder so this is very useful info.. Thanks for finding it.


----------

